# My Budgie Alex



## budgielove27 (Aug 30, 2018)

Hello there! As I mentioned in my introduction post, I have quite the older female budgie named Alex. She used to have a friend with her in the cage whose name was Robin, but he unfortunately passed away. She's been alone ever since, and although she seems content on her own, I've decided that I want to bond with her so she doesn't have to be alone anymore.

I started this process yesterday, and she already seems okay-ish with my hand outside her cage. I've been showing her my hand, and moving it around the outside for her to look at and get used to, but for some reason she sometimes very suddenly lurches in its direction and makes a small soft chirp noise. I think she's trying to bite it? Other than that, she doesn't run away from it anymore if it's outside her cage and moving slowly, and she ruffles her feathers and closes her eyes when I'm talking to her. I was told that that is a sign that they're relaxed and calm, which is a good thing... until she lurches and tries to bite me lol.

Anyways, I was just wondering if it's possible for a budgie to be territorial of their cage, and if so, how to solve that. And if it's not that, then I think she's seeing my hand as a threat. How do I show her that I mean no harm to her? Or am I doing something that she could be genuinely uncomfortable with? Any help would be much appreciated! :001_smile:

I uploaded a picture of her in the attachments, but it uploaded sideways. No idea why. :sad:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

It's definitely possible she's defensive about her cage, especially if she's not used to a lot of human interaction. 
Have you read the stickies about taming a new bird? These will really help you with bonding with any bird, but especially those not used to human contact. I would definitely remove any mirrors though; she'll rather hang out with another 'bird' than a weirdo human. XD


----------



## budgielove27 (Aug 30, 2018)

She does have that little mirror, I will remove it to try and get her to bond with me more. I also want to move her into my bedroom, because that's where I'll spend most of my time after school goes back (doing homework and such). Maybe a scenery change will help her be less defensive.

Thanks for the advice! I'll check out the stickies.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

A change of scene and in the play you'll be most often is a great idea  
Please feel free to share some pics in her new spot once you get the chance!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Moira has offered you very good advice. :thumbsup:

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! *


----------

